# oil and power streeting



## rabbitbro95 (Dec 17, 2014)

hey guys i have a 2000 vw golf 1.8t with the awd motor stage 1+ tune. now i got the car it ran ok but need a water pump and turbo. so i replaced both. now I'm losing oil some where and its blowing out smoke rlly bad. i also filled the power streeting up went for a ride and now it has only like 25% left in there. i feel like the turbo i put in is no good but i don't know i want your guys advice on this cause I'm still new to the vw thing.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

What does does the turbo have to do with the power steering?


----------



## rabbitbro95 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm losing oil from so place and power steering


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

rabbitbro95 said:


> I'm losing oil from so place and power steering
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What?


----------

